# New Member



## GlitterBug (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all. I'm from BC Canada, and currently have two mice. I've had mice for more than 20 years and love them. I bought a breeding pair this past week and love having them. I will be keeping a female or two from the first litter to keep momma company (while poppa has his own bachelor pad, lol). Thanks for having me


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## GlitterBug (Jun 27, 2014)

Howdy


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## GlitterBug (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! What colors/varieties are your breeding pair?


----------



## GlitterBug (Jun 27, 2014)

I am not sure actually - the boy is a long haired (satin perhaps?) golden color (self). The girl is a smokey black, white belly (some white on her tail and white spots on her body) and a blaze on her head. Both have black eyes.

Here are some pics, hopefully they load properly:


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Boy looks like he could be an unmarked brindle (he's chubby, right? Brindles are predisposed to obesity). If not brindle, maybe recessive yellow. The girl is an interesting color. Hard to tell exactly what she might be... Maybe roan (merle)? Does she have white hairs mixed into the black?


----------



## GlitterBug (Jun 27, 2014)

White hairs in with the black for sure. I was thinking Merle as well. He is losing weight now, he was HUGE when we got him. Seems having toys and things to do has helped his waistline. Plus we feed a varied diet, rather than primarily sunflower seeds. And they have to work for food (I give them treat balls, which are layers of paper with bits of food within the layers, they have to unwrap them to get to the food), I hide stuff for them, making them actually search for food


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello and Welcome. Cute Babies


----------



## GlitterBug (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you 

Sherlock has gained weight again. He's a fat mouse, lol.


----------

